
Can you share your concise morning routines? - Takizawa
I love the idea of a consistent morning routine prior to the workday. I don&#x27;t love the idea of spending my whole morning on that routine.  For those that have a short, effective morning routine, would you mind sharing?<p>I&#x27;ll start with myself.  Currently I wake up, drink a cup of water, jog a single mile (always outdoors), do yoga for 5 minutes (from a saved set of Youtube videos), meditate for 5 minutes, take a minute-long cold shower, and drink a hot cup of coffee.
======
JJarrard
wake up, grab some comfy clothes, go outside into the cold and smoke a roll
up, get back in and make a coffee, get into bed and check notifications and
read stuff on my phone for an hour then go to work

------
mister_hn
Wake up, drink cappuccino + porridge with joghurt, prepare to go to work

